# First Archery Range visit this year - pics



## wasilvers (Oct 21, 2010)

Last year I noticed some fletching clearance issues with my bow. The fletching was contacting the supporting strings on the compound bow, so I figured I had to move the non adjustable cable guide out some. Last night I fashioned a 'glorified washer' from some aluminum from the boat build (see how this all ties together!) and moved the guide out by 1/8 of an inch. I also added some limbsaver stuff to see if it did anything. The results are great!

Used to be shots at 30 yards started to spread about 3-4 inches wide (while only being 1-2 inches vertical spread. Forget about 40 or 50 yards. I'll let you judge the pictures here.

This was a windy day, I haven't shot all year. Adjusted the rest once to bring the horizontal stringing down - the results were ok so I left it. It can get better, but I don't need to shoot more than 30 yards at any stand I have setup - most are 15 -20. Here is a pic of my FIRST group at 30, not worried about the sight yet, just the group.







Here is a pic where shot from 20, then 30, then 40 yards. I had set 20 and 30 yard pins. The bottom arrow is the 40. Before I left today, I adjusted that pin to be middle of the target as well.






Now bring on the warm targets!


----------



## Rick James (Oct 21, 2010)

What exact bow are you shooting? Have you measured the center shot, from middle of rest to the inside of the sight window on the bows riser?

I suspect if your dead on at 20, and then off that much at 40.....you may have some bigger issues with center shot.

I'm assuming these groups are shot using field points?


----------



## wasilvers (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm shooting a Bowtech General (with the limb recall fixed).

Sorry about the confusion, that arrow in the FAR. FAR bottom of the target was one I shot at one of the red spots (so I keep my nocks and feathers), I pulled it and stuck it in the bottom before the picture so it would look cleaner. The 40 yard shot is the in the bottom of the green spot. It was shooting a few inches low at 40, so I moved it up to the center before I left for the day. 

I would have done a 40 yard group, but aftern not shooting for 11 months, I was tired after 30ish shots 

I did test a broadhead and it flew same as fieldpoints. Seems like she's in tune 'enough' for this year. Now to work on the strength.


----------



## Rick James (Oct 21, 2010)

Aaaah. I thought that one in the lower right side was your 40 yard arrow. I was gonna say.......better get that thing tweaked a bit before you head to the woods.

Good luck this year!!


----------



## wasilvers (Oct 21, 2010)

Rick James said:


> Aaaah. I thought that one in the lower right side was your 40 yard arrow. I was gonna say.......better get that thing tweaked a bit before you head to the woods.
> 
> Good luck this year!!


Thanks. Just saw your sig line - "Bowtech Corporate Advisory Staff" - I don't know what that does, but sounds AWESOME! 

As an aside. I REALLY like my General and am sad they don't make it anymore. I shot every bow out there the year I bought it. It is VERY quiet, a bit heavy, but the weight limits a lot of the vibrations. I hunt from stands so weight is not a consideration except on paper. I added the limbsavers stuff today just because, it makes some difference, but the original 'naked' bow turned LOTS of heads when it was shot - many guys would come check it out because it was so dang quiet. Even as shooter, I hear the arrow first, the arrow impact is louder than the bow by far. Shoots reasonably fast at 275 (chronyd) - and after my mod and some fine tuning, should knock down 50 yards with the only limit being my own abilities. I was worried about this last year and almost sold her, but now I'll probably shoot her till she can't be fixed anymore.

What do you shoot?


----------



## Quackrstackr (Oct 21, 2010)

I was wondering why you were having clearance issues until I scrolled down and saw those turkey wings that you were using for fletching. :lol: 

Now get out there and whack something with it.


----------



## wasilvers (Oct 21, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> I was wondering why you were having clearance issues until I scrolled down and saw those turkey wings that you were using for fletching. :lol:
> 
> Now get out there and whack something with it.



LOL - yeah, I like my feathers! Vanes - Blah. Blazers were worse for this bow because of size - I wondered why one would fall off every now and again! The clearance issue was unusual because the cables are moving so the tests I did didn't show it as an issue. I had to wait till the edge of the feathers started to show wear before I figured out what was touching where.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Oct 21, 2010)

Plumb line chalk.. :wink: 

That will show you where your clearance issues are. I had a heck of a time getting the timing for my QAD drop away rest correct for Blazer clearance.


----------



## Rick James (Oct 21, 2010)

wasilvers said:


> Thanks. Just saw your sig line - "Bowtech Corporate Advisory Staff" - I don't know what that does, but sounds AWESOME!
> 
> As an aside. I REALLY like my General and am sad they don't make it anymore. I shot every bow out there the year I bought it. It is VERY quiet, a bit heavy, but the weight limits a lot of the vibrations. I hunt from stands so weight is not a consideration except on paper. I added the limbsavers stuff today just because, it makes some difference, but the original 'naked' bow turned LOTS of heads when it was shot - many guys would come check it out because it was so dang quiet. Even as shooter, I hear the arrow first, the arrow impact is louder than the bow by far. Shoots reasonably fast at 275 (chronyd) - and after my mod and some fine tuning, should knock down 50 yards with the only limit being my own abilities. I was worried about this last year and almost sold her, but now I'll probably shoot her till she can't be fixed anymore.



With the exception of the limbs that were replaced, the General was a really sweet bow, one of if not the quietest bows they made. Keep your eyes peeled on the 2011 line, they will have some exciting things coming out for sure over the next few months. :wink: 



wasilvers said:


> What do you shoot?



I've got quite a few bows right now. The ones I'm actually shooting are a 2010 BowTech Destroyer 340 (hunting), 2010 BowTech Sentinel FLX (3D), and a 2008 BowTech Constitution (indoor spots).


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Oct 26, 2010)

Rick James said:


> wasilvers said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. Just saw your sig line - "Bowtech Corporate Advisory Staff" - I don't know what that does, but sounds AWESOME!
> ...



When does the 2011 bowtech lineup get released?


----------



## Rick James (Oct 27, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> When does the 2011 bowtech lineup get released?



Part of the lineup is released now.

Specialist
37.5" ATA
7.25" Brace
330+ IBO
$949 MAP

Assassin
30.5" ATA
7" Brace
333 IBO
Complete R.A.K (Ready Aim Kill) package $599

HeartBreaker 
30.5" ATA
7" Brace
308 IBO (at 27")
Complete R.A.K (Ready Aim Kill) package $599

The Ready Aim Kill packages come with the following:
4 pin Sight 
Rest
Quiver
Stab.
Sling
Peep
D-Loop 

I would expect to see more from BowTech, Diamond, and Octane at the ATA show in January, including a new flagship bow from BowTech.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Oct 27, 2010)

Sucks that we have to wait until January to find out what the flagship bow will be. I'm chomping at the bit to buy a Carnage but I'm sure bowtech has something decent up their sleeve... hopefully something with a 7"BH shooting 350's.. to make my decision easier..


----------

